# Clean it or leave untouched?



## nichsman (Jan 4, 2014)

I have a Schwinn Stingray Super Deluxe that I would like to eventually sell. The bike is 100% original. Over the years the chrome has dulled/oxidized a little. The seat, original white wall tires, and hand grips have slightly yellowed. The paint is not faded and decals are intact. It looks very presentable in it's current state but could really shine like brand new with some effort. 

I'm curious if I should give it a pampered, wash wax, and polish or is it better to leave it in it's untouched condition?  

If I am to clean it. Does anyone have product recommendation for use on the Vinyl or plastic parts?


----------



## jpromo (Jan 4, 2014)

Definitely pamper it. That era bikes don't really age like the earlier stuff, so patina isn't king on a 60s Schwinn. Polish that chrome up.

I use hand cleaner on grips and vinyl seats; that won't do away with the yellowing but it takes the years of hand and butt grime off well. How about Magic Erasers? I've used them on whitewalls to great success and it won't hurt vinyl so it'd be worth a try. Maybe even making a paste of Ajax bleach to scrub into the seat with a tire brush or something would work.


----------



## Oldnut (Jan 5, 2014)

*Stingray*

Don't use anything on the lettering on the guard .glass cleaner will work the silk screens paint will wipe right off with wax it's really thin. Be careful with it .


----------



## stoney (Jan 5, 2014)

The only lettering I would clean are any decals on the bike. I use Windex on a clean cloth. Spray the cloth and just wipe very gently over and over, do not saturate. Eventually the yellowing goes away on the decal and the white comes back. The screening of the darts on the forks and the and the lettering on the chain guard is VERY FRAGILE, be careful. Years ago I tried to clean them once, in a blink of an eye they were 75% gone. Now I do not touch them.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 5, 2014)

*leave it alone*

As with old balloon tire bikes the trend with stingrays is to leave them as found.  So many stingrays got pieced together that an original one left alone are the new hot item.  Especially in a rare super deluxe.  Would it all for more all perfectly cleaned. ... hard to tell but in order to make it that nice allot of time and energy would be spent.  I personally would pay the same or maybe more for an uncleaned original. Post a pic of ya can


----------



## GenuineRides (Jan 5, 2014)

*please don't over-clean*

If you plan on selling it, leave it untouched, a true stingray enthusiast/collector can see the value even through the dirt and grime, and may want to keep it that way.  In addition they (the new owner) may want to sympathetically clean or restore only certain parts which could be different than those you elect to clean or polish.

GenuineRides


----------



## nichsman (Jan 5, 2014)

Here are a couple pictures of the bike.


----------



## Oldnut (Jan 5, 2014)

*Super d*

What serial number is on that sd thanks


----------



## kccomet (Jan 5, 2014)

just when i thought id never buy another stingray. the bike is beautiful. i sent you a pm


----------



## bike (Jan 5, 2014)

*I would hold off*

any cleaning- that is a nice example that could go to just soso if it is messed with.

Not one to learn on.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow! Just wow!


----------



## Hb Twinn (Jan 5, 2014)

*Incredible!*

That is an amazing bike. 
I'd leave it alone if you're going to sell and let me do the cleaning! I mean the lucky guy who eventually gets that beautiful piece of history.
If you're keeping it, clean very carefully with a good grade car wash soap and soft mitt. Make sure they're clean and rinse often. Keep the mitt off of the bottom of the bucket and the ground!! The grit could ruin the bike in an instant!
Dry with soft cotton or air and give the chrome a good rub with some auto grade chrome polish. Good hand cleaner works well for grips, check seat first somewhere that can't be seen. I've never had a problem before, but this would not be a good bike to have  the first one on. 
Good luck and enjoy that beauty!!!


----------



## nichsman (Jan 18, 2014)

I am leaving the bike untouched! Thank you everyone for your input it was very appreciated. I'm glad I didn't just tear in with polish.  I almost did with out even asking here :o  


The serial # is M41?24; unfortunately the middle number is obscured by the seat support and I'm not messin' with anything to look under.  

There is some information about the sale of the bike over in the stuff on Ebay and craigslist page as it is now for sale. 
I hope it falls into the right hands of someone here and can continue to be preserved and enjoyed!
Thank you again everyone. 

Ps I'll still be lurking around as I have another schwinn project in the family that we are holding on to.


----------

